# 1987 Craftsman c950-52779-7 - need manual



## Heather (Feb 1, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can find an owner's manual for a 1987 Craftsman c950-52779-7 dual stage snow blower?

Feeling very stupid, we can not get ours to run (new to us this summer) without having to hold the traction and auger levers in place. Which means we are maneuvering the machine around the driveway as if it was run like a joystick instead of using the handles. 

Clearly we must be doing something wrong but I am not sure what. Has anyone use one before? Do you remember the trick to get everything going at the same time? 

Thanks


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Heather.

First off, Craftsman (sears) does a pi22 poor job of putting manual's on line. Just this morning there is another newbie that has Craftsman issues, and it took me FOREVER to find something on line for his. Your's may be just to old now to have it one line, sorry to say. Side note, when the average person hears of Craftsman, they think of their great quality had tools (which they have) but when it comes to OPE (outdoor power equipment) they are pretty worthless (in my opinion).

Now, lets get to your problem or issue.

Are you and your husband/boyfriend/friend with benefits new to snow blowers in general?

I ask as I'm not really understanding your delima. You say you have to hold down your traction and auger levels to get the blower to move? 

In order to get the blower to move, you should only need to hold down the traction or drive lever. Then when you are in place and ready to move snow, you push down the auger level. Once you are going, on some models, you do not need to keep holding down the auger level, as it will "lock in place' until the drive lever is released.

Maybe I'm way off base with your problem.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some machines that have a locking auger require the drive handle to be held down OR a safety lever to be held down when the engine whenever the auger is engaged or the engine will stall. Sounds to me like that is your issue. It was the first round of "modern safety systems" that machines came with. New ones simply have handles that auto release instead of lock down.

As for Sears, the USA models have a decent amount of info online, but the Canada ones have zero it seems. A C model number is a Canadian one of course. If you post pictures of it we might be able to narrow down who made it. My guess would be it is really a Murray.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Shryp said:


> A C model number is a Canadian one of course.


Ahh, would explain why I could not find anything.


----------

